# 100mm square Breakthrough 10 stop filter.



## bitm2007 (Jul 18, 2017)

Breakthrough have recently introduced a square 100mm version of their excellent X4 10-Stop ND Filter. Does anybody know if there are any light leakages issue's with fit filter, when used in a Lee filter holder or if my Lee filters will fit the 100mm Breakthrough holder ?


----------



## Ladislav (Jul 18, 2017)

I don't think anyone except Breakthrough can answer that question because first wave of those filters wasn't shipped yet. I also don't except that Breakthrough would tell you anything different than: everything is awesome, no light leaks at all. You will need to wait a month or two for the real hands-on answer.


----------



## bitm2007 (Jul 18, 2017)

Ladislav said:


> I don't think anyone except Breakthrough can answer that question because first wave of those filters wasn't shipped yet. I also don't except that Breakthrough would tell you anything different than: everything is awesome, no light leaks at all. You will need to wait a month or two for the real hands-on answer.



Thanks I was surprised to find it in stock on the Breakthough website, I may be one of the first to post a hands on review.


----------

